# lightest FS 29'er



## BDozer (Mar 25, 2012)

OK guys, what's the lightest 29'er FS out there?

Only rule is it must be ridable on a daily basis, so not just a fragile piece of art.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Rocky Mountain Element 29 999 RSL frame 2020gms for the frame only in a large, and about 2005gms in a medium, easy to build up a 22.5 lb everyday bike with groovy expensive bits.

The complete factory 999 RSL build is 22.3 pounds without pedals.

2013 Rocky Mountain Element 29 RSL ? New Carbon Race Bike, First Rides & Actual Weights!


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

The new Trek Superfly frame is pretty light.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Rideable daily on what?


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

BDozer said:


> OK guys, what's the lightest 29'er FS out there?
> 
> Only rule is it must be ridable on a daily basis, so not just a fragile piece of art.


Is this just a theoretical question, or are you planning to buy? Any budget limitations?


----------



## BDozer (Mar 25, 2012)

ddprocter said:


> Rideable daily on what?


Cross country style riding. Not downhill.


----------



## BDozer (Mar 25, 2012)

phlegm said:


> Is this just a theoretical question, or are you planning to buy? Any budget limitations?


Hey phlegm,

A little of both. The question is a follow-on to my earlier upgrade thread. After getting some good advice in that thread I've decided to build up a 29'er FS.

To that end, I'd like to know how far people have pushed the limits of weight on a daily ridable XC bike. I'm not looking for an off the shelf bike, rather, am interested in spec'ing one out piece by piece. So, having a list of some really light builds would be helpful.

I've seen a few on here that were sub 9kg, but that's just what I've found. I assume there are many more sub 9kg bikes out there....I'm just curious how people got there.

I suppose i should have made the subject "list of sub 9kg FS 29'ers with build details."

As for budget, I'd say $5-7k range but that is flexible.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Thx for the details.

First, I'd like to give props to rockyuphill who has been especially helpful to me in this forum. Suspect he's a fellow Canadian, but nonetheless his knowledge is invaluable.

I wrote that preamble because I suspect he is a Rocky Mountain guy, whereas I'm a Specialized guy, so a bit of a difference there.

I currently ride a 2011 Specialized Epic S-Works, which, IMO is THE standard for XC. I have some minor tweaks to my 29er, but it stands (with pedals) as 9.71kg/21.4 lbs (size Large). I don't readily have the core frame weight available (for 2011-2013), but it is fully carbon, including the rear triangle which is often alloy on other frames.

I have no idea as to availability of the frame itself, but IMO, it would be tough to beat that platform.

That said, the price is ridiculous (new), and I happened to find a mint used version (more like unused) which is what I'd recommend.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

phlegm said:


> First, I'd like to give props to rockyuphill who has been especially helpful to me in this forum. Suspect he's a fellow Canadian, but nonetheless his knowledge is invaluable.
> 
> I wrote that preamble because I suspect he is a Rocky Mountain guy, whereas I'm a Specialized guy, so a bit of a difference there.


Yep, another Canuck and definitely a Rocky rider. And props are good, otherwise I am inclined to lean until I fall over. Thanks.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Trek's Superfly FS SL might take the award for lightest frame.


----------



## krzysiekmz (Nov 10, 2009)

Look beyond Rocky Mountain, Specialized or Trek...plenty of other brands too. 

No, I am not a fan of the above brands. 

Ridable bike is sort of a personal thing. I ride XC on a FS 26'' that weights 15lbs and it never failed me in 3 years. Some would not ride it at all. 

Chris.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

The Scott Spark 900 PR is likely one of the lightest FS frames at 1890gms

SCOTT Frame set Spark 900 PR (HMX) (BB92) - SCOTT Sports


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Trek's lightest, fastest 29er ever: the 2013 Superfly SL - YouTube

The Trek MTB Product Manager states 1650g (3.6 lbs) for SF100 SL in this vid.


----------



## The Boz (Sep 28, 2011)

My Niner Jet 9 RDO is built up with XX1, Easton EC90 XC wheels, Sid World cup XX fork, Racing Ralph tires. It is an XL frame and weighs 22.2 pounds. There are lighter frames out there but I wouldn't want to compromise any further on my components to sacrifice daily rideablity.


----------



## vizsladog (Mar 15, 2009)

Varaxis said:


> Trek's Superfly FS SL might take the award for lightest frame.


And the Award for most warrantyed


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I don't really have any business bein' in this conversation because I didn't weigh the bike, but...
I built my wife a 2012 Salsa Spearfish. I used Stan's Crest rims, triple butted DT Swiss spokes, XT cranks, 2x10 drivetrain, Reba Team, Niner RDO stem, Thomson post... 
Bike is WAY lighter than my Stumpjumper.


----------



## cloudbuster (Dec 14, 2011)

Don't know if this is a typo but it say 1200g
Mountain Bike Frame,Carbon Suspension Mountain Bike Frame China Wholesaler


----------



## Shawnskee22 (Mar 25, 2012)

cloudbuster said:


> Don't know if this is a typo but it say 1200g
> Mountain Bike Frame,Carbon Suspension Mountain Bike Frame China Wholesaler


Must be a winner! ...


----------



## pagey (Sep 26, 2006)

cloudbuster said:


> Don't know if this is a typo but it say 1200g
> Mountain Bike Frame,Carbon Suspension Mountain Bike Frame China Wholesaler


I've got this frame and it came in at 1950g


----------



## shupack (Nov 28, 2012)

cloudbuster said:


> Don't know if this is a typo but it say 1200g
> Mountain Bike Frame,Carbon Suspension Mountain Bike Frame China Wholesaler


the 26" frame shows 1800g, likely a typo...

Suspension Frame - 26er Carbon Suspension MTB Frame China Wholesaler

but now you've got me thinking.... the frame looks familiar, like an un-painted big-name, can't place it right now though.

Edit, it's the Scott Genius from a few years back...


----------



## shupack (Nov 28, 2012)

pagey said:


> I've got this frame and it came in at 1950g


how do you like it?


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

2014 Spesh Epic is flippin' light weight. In the latest copy of MBA, there is a tricked out S-Works Epic 29er that came in a 19.6lbs. Where I live and ride, it could be a daily rider.


----------



## pagey (Sep 26, 2006)

shupack said:


> how do you like it?


Love it. I replaced an 26" Anthem X1 and this is a great matt hon weapon.

Build
Fox RP23 shock
Reba RLT 100mm fork
1x10 XT
XT brakes
Light bicycle carbon wheels (awesome)
Racing Ralph tires
3T finishing kit
Fizik Kobi saddle


----------



## shupack (Nov 28, 2012)

pagey said:


> Love it. I replaced an 26" Anthem X1 and this is a great matt hon weapon.
> 
> Build
> Fox RP23 shock
> ...


Sweet. My wife's gonna kill me......


----------



## BDozer (Mar 25, 2012)

pagey said:


> Love it. I replaced an 26" Anthem X1 and this is a great matt hon weapon.
> 
> Build
> Fox RP23 shock
> ...


Weight?


----------



## amd (Oct 14, 2011)

If you want a super light bike that is also very CAPABLE, then the S-Works Epic is your game. You can build it with XX1 and get it really light. Maybe take a look at wolf tooth components to get a custom chainring and match that with lighter crank arms. Spiderless perhaps? Used enve wheels with KCNC touchpoints and you've got yourself a rocket.

The framesets are hard to find as I found out when building one a few months back. I've actually got a new 2013 in the box for cheap if you're interested. 

But these bikes rip. Great on the downhills and perfect for XC. While not everyone likes the brain, it does save weight with lockout cables and levers. So thats something too.


----------



## The Boz (Sep 28, 2011)

The Scott Spark is about as light as it gets. The S-works is super pricey and the brain system is quirky and adds weight.


----------



## jrock831 (Jul 10, 2013)

How about the FRM ANAKIN FULL 29. Frames comes in at 1849 grams with shock. So might come in sub 1600 to 1700 grams. Heres a website:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.638187642868320.1073742164.531088510244901&type=3


----------



## hidperf (Jul 14, 2011)

pagey said:


> I've got this frame and it came in at 1950g


Pagey, what size frame did you end up with? I've got the 17.5 and mine weighed in at 2,064g.


----------



## pagey (Sep 26, 2006)

hidperf said:


> Pagey, what size frame did you end up with? I've got the 17.5 and mine weighed in at 2,064g.


Mine is a 17.5 as well. the final build weight is 23lb


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

pagey said:


> I've got this frame and it came in at 1950g


(without shock too!)


----------



## mpower13 (May 9, 2013)

2013 S-Works Epic Sram XX1 complete factory bike weighs at about 9.5 kgs for a size s. This is pretty light and can be easily brought down to less than 9 kgs with some easy tweaks like tubeless conversion and lightweight tires, and sub 100g saddle change. 2014 one is lighter even but pricey. One can easily get good prices for 2013 stocks as most dealers are clearing them now. The Epic is no doubt a world champion machine.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

mpower13 said:


> 2013 S-Works Epic Sram XX1 complete factory bike weighs at about 9.5 kgs for a size s. This is pretty light and can be easily brought down to less than 9 kgs with some easy tweaks like tubeless conversion and lightweight tires, and sub 100g saddle change. 2014 one is lighter even but pricey. One can easily get good prices for 2013 stocks as most dealers are clearing them now. The Epic is no doubt a world champion machine.


I agree with you on the Sworks Epic, but you might be a bit aggressive with your weight estimates. After tweaks (moving to 1X10 and various lighter parts) my 2011 size L got down to 21.42 lbs / 9.72 kg. That includes pedals, ready-to-ride. Maybe newer frames have shed additional weight since 2011.

Re the saddle, lightest I'm aware of is a full-carbon that I use at 115g. If you've found a sub-100g version, please share.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

I have this saddle in Flat finish and on my scale it was 77.3g

Mcfk Carbon Saddle : Fairwheel Bikes, Cycling Boutique


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Ah, Mcfk, should have thought of them, but $350? Yikes! 

My eBay carbon was ~$50.


----------



## marcymarc (Sep 20, 2011)

since its been mentioned a few times on here. here is the weight of my superfly 100 team. no pedals.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

How do you ride without pedals?


----------



## Shawnskee22 (Mar 25, 2012)

amd said:


> If you want a super light bike that is also very CAPABLE, then the S-Works Epic is your game. You can build it with XX1 and get it really light. Maybe take a look at wolf tooth components to get a custom chainring and match that with lighter crank arms. Spiderless perhaps? Used enve wheels with KCNC touchpoints and you've got yourself a rocket.
> 
> The framesets are hard to find as I found out when building one a few months back. I've actually got a new 2013 in the box for cheap if you're interested.
> 
> But these bikes rip. Great on the downhills and perfect for XC. While not everyone likes the brain, it does save weight with lockout cables and levers. So thats something too.


The Epic's are amazing bikes. I heard the new S-works is 19 pounds fully built. That's sick. Then again you'll pay close to 10k for it. LOL!


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

phlegm said:


> How do you ride without pedals?


Well then I guess you're not a weight weenie.

What is this "ride" thing you speak of?

j/k for the lulz. dont hate.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

squareback said:


> Well then I guess you're not a weight weenie.
> 
> What is this "ride" thing you speak of?
> 
> j/k for the lulz. dont hate.




Still waiting on the weight w/ pedals tho. Any update marcymarc?


----------



## kuk2 (Dec 8, 2010)

The epic is a killer race bike, i have had a couple of them. The brain adds a bit weight but works the way it has to do!

The first one is my old race bike, the weight was 9,6 Kg with room for improvements!

The second one is the bike i have now, the weight is 9,7 still room for improvement. But rides like a champ! 

I think if you have a endless budget it could get under 9 kg, light but also ends up pretty expensive!


----------



## benson_chris (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm building a rocky element 999rsl. It should weigh sub 10kg and will cost under $6000. That's with maxis aspen tires and a fox fork. Could weigh under 9 with stupid light tires and a crappy fork


----------



## BDozer (Mar 25, 2012)

benson_chris said:


> I'm building a rocky element 999rsl. It should weigh sub 10kg and will cost under $6000. That's with maxis aspen tires and a fox fork. Could weigh under 9 with stupid light tires and a crappy fork


Do you have a build list you can share?


----------



## benson_chris (Sep 28, 2013)

fox float ctd 100mm fork
Stan's ztr race gold wheelset
Maxxis aspen set up tubeless
Sram x01 drive 
Sdg seat and post
Easton haven bar and stem
Alligator wind cutter rotors 
Crank bros eggbeaters


----------



## bh78 (Nov 28, 2013)

I've just done a xxl 2014 Rocky Mountain element. 10.27kgs. 

Fox ctd 100mm
Enve xc's with RaRa rear and RoRo front
Xtr 10x2 with raceface next sl crankset
Xtr m987 brakes, xt 160mm rotors
Easton ec90 seat post, fizik Antares 00 seat
Easton ea90 stem
Easton ec70 wide bars
Xtr pedals

Dream bike, nice and strong and rides really well.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

bh78 said:


> I've just done a xxl 2014 Rocky Mountain element. 10.27kgs.
> 
> Fox ctd 100mm
> Enve xc's with RaRa rear and RoRo front
> ...


Did you weigh your XTR 987 brakes without rotors?


----------



## benson_chris (Sep 28, 2013)

Anyone know how to tell the difference between 2013 and 2014 xtr race brakes? Bought from pricepoint one month ago so I'm assuming they're 2014.


----------



## robgall13 (Nov 30, 2012)

2014 has the carbon brake lever, 2013 does not.


----------



## benson_chris (Sep 28, 2013)

Is it carbon if it's flat black with small dimples?


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't think that the M987's have started shipping in the US yet, so most likely it's the older model. Not that there is anything wrong with those brakes!


----------



## bh78 (Nov 28, 2013)

xc71 said:


> Did you weigh your XTR 987 brakes without rotors?


Sorry, no.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

Isn't most of Fox's xc fork offerings crappy? Rarely get full travel, ramp up too quickly, heavier than SID, etc. I'm liking the 999RSL for 2014: get RS suspension instead of Fox, the lockout is tiny compared to Fox's ginormous remote.


benson_chris said:


> I'm building a rocky element 999rsl. It should weigh sub 10kg and will cost under $6000. That's with maxis aspen tires and a fox fork. Could weigh under 9 with stupid light tires and a crappy fork


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

westin said:


> Isn't most of Fox's xc fork offerings crappy? Rarely get full travel, ramp up too quickly, heavier than SID, etc. I'm liking the 999RSL for 2014: get RS suspension instead of Fox, the lockout is tiny compared to Fox's ginormous remote.


Yes, yes, yes and yes.


----------



## WickedLite (Nov 15, 2010)

I think the 2014 Pinarello Dogma XM should be pretty dang lite but I can't find a weight. Anyone know?

DOGMA XM 9.9 ? CICLI PINARELLO S.p.A.

I must add that I hate their marketing towards roadies. This bike looks smart, sexy, fast and lite!

I am a hard tail guy when it comes to racing but if this frame does what it claims and stays stiff on flats and the suspension gets soft when needed... it's a winner. As for lightest... don't know.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

Wow, that Dogma is good looking and has a ton of marketing excitement bristling throughout its description page. Sounds like a singlepivot wunderbike.


----------



## ginsu2k (Jul 28, 2006)

That bike ad is hilarious...especially if you're an engineer. It just cracks me up to think of some roadie with a huge pocket book spewing out all that stuff like it is actually innovative especially the 'Pinafit forkstopper'....it's almost like watching Sharknado or something really cheezy.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

I like the fork stopper idea, but everything else was super cheezy. I worked in advertising/marketing/PR for years so I'm well versed in BS and spin.


----------



## shupack (Nov 28, 2012)

> Our rear stay Onda Curve Asymmetric™ has only 5 flex points, an extraordinary monocoque in which the kinematics functions thanks to its exclusive carbon flexible arm


 my '01 Trek Fuel doesn't have a pivot at the rear axle either, the aluminum flexes just a bit to make the geometry work. I thought it was just laziness on Trek's engineers part, turns out they were ahead of their time!

Yeah, cheezy ass marketing, good looking bike. I really like the seat-post clamp and forkstopper, always wondered why forks had to spin.....

Isn't Pinnarello Italian for "whiny cry-baby"?


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Some interesting ideas. Certainly you'd have to ride it to see how well the "only when needed" suspension works.

I am unsure about the fork-stopper. While I take their point about the triangle they can retain, the downtube is notched at the fork-stopper, i.e. less material in that area. So while they claim stiffness in one aspect, they may have lost some elsewhere. (?)


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

Only when needed reminds me of the no-sag Giant NRS.


----------



## ginsu2k (Jul 28, 2006)

The Dogma really bugs me....somebody has to find out the real-world weight on that thing and it better be light because otherwise it has a bunch of really useless tech on it. There are a ton of other '5-point' pivotless seatstay frames out there too.


----------



## benson_chris (Sep 28, 2013)

I will think it's cool when I see somebody fast riding it.


----------



## WickedLite (Nov 15, 2010)

Be patient, I think it's a 2014 bike, eventhough I have seen some images (googlin) of this thing used and ridden. Pinarello Dogma XC hardtail is 1050g (M) which is a respectably light weight frame. Not the lightest like Open O-1.0 ht (L) sub 900g and Scott RC 900 ht 949g (M).

Look 927 Carbon you pic is pretty hefty at 2450g with shock (S)

Scalpel (L) is 1900g with shock

I'm too tired to finish this search...


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

In case someone doesn't go back to every response, the Element 999 RSL frame weight (incl. hardware and rear shock): 4.38lbs/ 1.993Kg which is 1986 grams


----------



## Lefty2341 (Aug 12, 2013)

I just purchased 2014 Giant Anthem Advanced 29er. Swapping XT bits for X01. This is what the entire build will look like:

2014 Giant Anthem X Advanced 29er 1	
FRAME	
Size	L
Frame	Carbon front triangle, AL rear
Front Fork	Fox 32 Float RL CTD Performance, 15mm thru axle, OverDrive 2 steerer, 100mm
Rear Shock	Fox Float CTD Performance, 100mm
COMPONENTS	
Handlebar	Giant Contact SLR 15mm Rise, 670mm, 31.8
Stem	Giant Contact, OverDrive 2
Seatpost	Giant Contact SLR, 30.9, 375mm
Saddle	WTB Silverado SLT, Ti Rails
Pedals	Xpedo M-Force 4 Ti
DRIVETRAIN	
Shifter	SRAM X01 11 Speed Trigger Shifter
Front Derailleur	N/A
Rear Derailleur	SRAM X01 11 Speed 
Brakes	Shimano Deore XT, hydraulic disc, 180MM Front, 160MM Rear
Cassette	SRAM X01 11 Speed, 42-10
Chain	SRAM XX1
Crankset	SRAM X01, GXP 175mm
Chain Ring	SRAM X01, 34-94mm
Bottom Bracket	SRAM GXP
WHEELS	
Rims	Stan's No Tubes ZTR Crest 29er
Front Hub	3.30 6-Bolt Disc Front 15mm
Rear Hub	3.30 6-Bolt Disc Rear QR, XD driver
Spokes	2.0/1.7 Black Stainless
Tires	Maxxis IKON 3C EXO
WEIGHT	23 lbs. 8 oz. 10,700 grams (including pedals)

Entire build will cost me $5K (including selling off existing XT parts). Got the bike 20% off in a holiday sale and will wait for next 20% off Price Point sale before I complete it. $5K vs. $10K for another 500-750 grams just doesn't seem worth it in my opinion.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

It will be great to see the final bike. Just to confirm, is that total weight estimated, or have you already built that, and may change components in future?


----------



## Lefty2341 (Aug 12, 2013)

phlegm said:


> It will be great to see the final bike. Just to confirm, is that total weight estimated, or have you already built that, and may change components in future?


Estimated. It'll take me about a month to get everything together and build it. Will post pics when complete.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

Not to sound inflammatory, but that bike will weigh more than 23.5 pounds with pedals. My buddy has the same frame, size large also, but lighter parts everywhere except wheels are same weight. I won't give the actual weight because I think it'd take away from your finished project weight estimate, but don't be surprised when it comes out closer to 25 pounds with pedals.


----------



## benson_chris (Sep 28, 2013)

You friend has xx1 drive?


----------



## rapsac (Sep 26, 2004)

Anthems can be build pretty light. My alu AX29 weighs 10.4 kg, with 3x10 xtr...
A carbon front triangle saves approx 185 g.


----------



## Lefty2341 (Aug 12, 2013)

westin said:


> Not to sound inflammatory, but that bike will weigh more than 23.5 pounds with pedals. My buddy has the same frame, size large also, but lighter parts everywhere except wheels are same weight. I won't give the actual weight because I think it'd take away from your finished project weight estimate, but don't be surprised when it comes out closer to 25 pounds with pedals.


I'll post actual weight when I'm done. No point speculating until its complete.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

rapsac said:


> Anthems can be build pretty light. My alu AX29 weighs 10.4 kg, with 3x10 xtr...
> A carbon front triangle saves approx 185 g.


I'm squinting at a tiny picture of your spreadsheet, so let me know if I'm wrong. Does the calculated total on your sheet exactly equal the weight on the scale?

That's usually impossible since there can be a rounding error on each individual part that tends to add up when the full bike is weighed. I'm also convinced that the air in my tires is heavier than I think.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

Doesn't everybody? I'm kidding.
He has X01 cassette which is often a few grams lighter than XX1.


benson_chris said:


> You friend has xx1 drive?


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

Bike builds are fun especially weight weenie builds. Mine always come out higher because of those darn cables, housing, sealant instead of tubes, headset spacers, actual weights not being anywhere near claimed, etc.

Hoping I didn't come across as antagonistic. 


Lefty2341 said:


> I'll post actual weight when I'm done. No point speculating until its complete.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

You've got some sweeeeet light parts on your Anthem. Never a question about Anthems being light or not. Giant's alloy models are usually within a 100 or so grams of the carbon models. I had aluminum and Advanced SL frames, so close in weight. Of course the difference in stiffness and ride compliance was night and day different as was the frickin' price.


rapsac said:


> Anthems can be build pretty light. My alu AX29 weighs 10.4 kg, with 3x10 xtr...
> A carbon front triangle saves approx 185 g.


----------



## Lefty2341 (Aug 12, 2013)

I don't really know what to expect in terms of feel from building the Anthem out all Carbon. Never ridden a Carbon bike before. I mainly am doing this to keep competitive in XC race circuit. What can I expect in ride quality vs. ALU Anthem?


----------



## rapsac (Sep 26, 2004)

phlegm said:


> I'm squinting at a tiny picture of your spreadsheet, so let me know if I'm wrong. Does the calculated total on your sheet exactly equal the weight on the scale?
> 
> That's usually impossible since there can be a rounding error on each individual part that tends to add up when the full bike is weighed. I'm also convinced that the air in my tires is heavier than I think.


You should squint a bit more...
All parts were weighed individually BUT the final line is the calculated closing weight between list and scale: dirt, latex and frame protection.
So yes, it is an actual and proven weight (and including pedals....)

BTW, here is the build documented:
http://www.mountainbike.nl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=86764

Anthem X29 and Spearfish are amongst the lightest 100mm FS alu frames available and rival some other brands carbon bikes for weight.
Obviously there are lighter (full carbon) FS framesets incl shock... (BMC FS, RM Element, Epic SW etc), saving roughly 400 to 500 grams over an alu AX29.


----------



## Lefty2341 (Aug 12, 2013)

Rapsac, how do you like the Xpedo M-Force vs. Shimano SPD? I think I am going with M-Force 4 Ti but don't know what the smaller platform is going to do to the feel.


----------



## rapsac (Sep 26, 2004)

Lefty2341 said:


> Rapsac, how do you like the Xpedo M-Force vs. Shimano SPD? I think I am going with M-Force 4 Ti but don't know what the smaller platform is going to do to the feel.


With a stiff enough shoe the support when clipped in is ok, no different from pdm 970.
Clipping in is a bit more difficult than with shimano spd, clipping out ok.
In general ok for me, no durability issues yet (all sealed bearings, no bushings).
If you expect a lot of clipping out/in on your rides look to spd, otherwise xpedo is ok (and light+durable).


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

If you're doing this to keep competitive and have fun I'd stick with the alloy Anthem and train harder and not worry about the carbon vs alloy frame unless you're collecting a paycheck from racing or have a lot of money to spend on disposable bike parts. Sounds like you're a level headed recreational rider/racer so I don't see you doing either.



Lefty2341 said:


> I don't really know what to expect in terms of feel from building the Anthem out all Carbon. Never ridden a Carbon bike before. I mainly am doing this to keep competitive in XC race circuit. What can I expect in ride quality vs. ALU Anthem?


----------



## BDozer (Mar 25, 2012)

Lefty2341 said:


> What can I expect in ride quality vs. ALU Anthem?


Given the displacement of the tires and of the suspension I'd be amazed if any frame flex could be perceived.


----------



## ladk387 (Apr 17, 2010)

The cannondale scalpels are the lightest on the market. The lefty fork gives them a 1lb advantage over everyone and it is stiffer and tracks better. 2013 scalpel ultimate comes out of box at 20lbs. That's with xtr there is still weight to be dropped. It is expensive. The scalpel 1 is 22.5 out of box.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

Are we talking frame only or frame/fork combo? Either way, definitely insanely light. The high stem height is limiting for some and not everyone likes the single pivot-esque ride quality, but for a pure race bike it is hard to beat (if the frame/stem fit).


----------



## BDozer (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm a huge Cannondale fan (have owned C'dale road bikes for +20 years) but I'm having a hard time adding up that a Lefty can be 1lb lighter than other forks. A Magura Durin SL is 1299g. That would require the Lefty to be 845g...which I don't think it is. Anyone have actual measured weight breakdown on a 29'er Scalpel + lefty? I've seen bits and pieces but never a full functional frame+fork+stem total weight including breakdown.

BTW, I hope you are right that it is that much lighter as a combo! If true, it very well might be my next bike!


----------



## benson_chris (Sep 28, 2013)

Today I finally finished my 2014 RM element 999 rsl build. Came in at 21.6 pounds. Here's the build list, size medium. Let me know what you guys think. Experimenting with gripshift and the aspen tires. 

Fork: 2013 fox float ctd 100mm
Shock: fox float ctd with remote 
Headset: cane creek 110 tapered
Stem: Easton haven 55mm
Bar: Easton haven full width
Grips: SRAM x01
Brakes: shimano xtr m985 
Rotors: alligator wind cutter 160mm 6 bolt
Shifters: SRAM x01 gripshift
Rear derailleur: SRAM x01 
Cranks: SRAM x01 170mm 34 tooth
Bottom bracket: truvativ press fit gxp
Cassette: sram x01
Chain: SRAM xx1
Hubs: Stan's 3.30 ti
Rims: Stan's ztr race gold
Tires: maxxis aspen exception series, tubeless with 1 full cup of Stan's in each
Seatpost: sdg Ibeam aluminum, full length 
Saddle: sdg ifly 
Pedals: CB eggbeater 3
Garmin 510 gps mount


----------



## BDozer (Mar 25, 2012)

That looks like a sweet 999 build. Do you have any weights - total or breakdowns?

**this is weight weenies, after all


----------



## benson_chris (Sep 28, 2013)

All I have is the total weight. 21.6.


----------



## rapsac (Sep 26, 2004)

Lefty2341 said:


> Rapsac, how do you like the Xpedo M-Force vs. Shimano SPD? I think I am going with M-Force 4 Ti but don't know what the smaller platform is going to do to the feel.


Note that the 4-ti uses bushings. The 8-ti has all cartridge bearings and will be more durable/low maintenance.


----------



## ladk387 (Apr 17, 2010)

Bdozer you're correct the lefty carbon is 1300 grams. Haven't scene a complete breakdown of scalpels. But we did have a scalpel 29 1 in our shop and came out of the box at 22.5 lbs. it had a mix of xo and xx, wi tricon wheels. Haven't scene the ultimate in person just read about how light it is. So I can't confirm that weight. They are super light though without having to run sketchy parts.


----------



## holyPT (Dec 15, 2013)

Hey all!
I think my question suits this topic since everyone is discussing 29'er FS bikes here.

I'm gonna start building a WW 29'er FS but need some opinions.
Does anyone know if Spec sells the Epic World Cup frame only?

Also I'm thinking of other frames for the build:
Spark SL 1950gr +-
Haibike Sleek (waiting for a reply from them to know the weights and if I can get it on frame only package)
Niner Jet 9 RDO
Cannondale Scalpel 29 black (waiting for reply to see if it is available in frame only)
Rocky mountain 999 rsl (thanks to this topic for showing it up)

Out is:
superfly 100 since they don't sell it in separate
FRM (I think it is an ugly frame)


Do you guys have any more opinions?

I'm also going to start a new thread with my build parts to get some opinions on them.
Hope to see you guys there with lots of good criticizm!

J


----------



## benson_chris (Sep 28, 2013)

Always been a rocky fan and I'm very happy with my 999. There's no doubting rockies climbing/descending abilities. Was also able to get an amazing deal on my frame even though it was my first time buying from the shop. I love the look of the spark too.


----------



## weevie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cant be bothered to read all the posts but if not already mentioned just buy a canyon when you get to eastern europe. Made in germany, sponsor sally bigham who is world marathon champ and she is very petite too. She used to ride a 26 but this year they have made 29ers for her size and she is already winning on it. Oh and she thrashed me in a 5 day stage race....she and the bloke they sponsor beat the leadville 100 race records last year on the bikes.

Canyon | Mountainbikes | Lux CF 29

Any weight to meet your budget. Frames just out this year, company builds some of the worlds best bikes and sponsor pro race and mtb teams. Equipment spec massive deal due to volume and direct sales. Cant post to usa but just about anywhere else and of course throughout Europe


----------

